# im going to sell my hp touchpad :(



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

Its been a great year with many sad moments to
Im selling it to someone on monday for $145 with the official case.
when should i spend the money on or wait?
I just got a samsung galaxy s3
should i get another ipod or maybe an ipad? i got a gaming pc already
Knowing how my foundation with android and webos is going away.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Nexus 7.


----------

